# Coral reef designs!!



## BogginOnaBudget (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey what's up guys and gals.. im looking for a graphic designer that can help me out with some designs..my client wants some designs that are coral reef and saltwater fishtank inspired for his company..we have the ideas and basics just need someone to create it..
Somebody with knowledge of coral reefs would be a plus!
Thanks in advance y'all!!
Sent from my MB525 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

post threads like this here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a few tropical fish and lot of reef stuff.. lot of it not vectored so depending on how you need it I wll get you some samples and prices (usually pretty reasonable) if you email me at dlacart[USER=130301]@mediacom[/USER]bb.net
dlac


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I love fish myself. Check out my website and feel free to email me for a free quote. Thanks!


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Derek, I sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------

